# Senco Fusion ?



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Mrmac204 said:


> I have the 15 ga senco fusion nailer. Its ok I guess, my biggest gripe with this gun is that three second lock-out. After you place the gun, and push so the safety is off, you have three seconds to fire- or else it times out on you.
> 
> It sinks nails quite well, and I really like the fact that you can quickly change the "hook" from left to right fast.
> 
> ...


Do all the fusion models have that 3 second lockout? sounds like something I don't like already...


----------



## mill0030 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have wanted one of these for a while. One hang up for me is what happens when you break a driver since it is in a sealed area?


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Well I picked up my Senco F15 Fusion today, it has a much different feel than the Paslodes I have been using. I only shot a few nails into some scrap wood and not sure I will like it yet? It has a very mechanical sound to it and a strong recoil as well. Also I am not very happy with the line of sight at the tip, it sucks! and is at a wierd angle to the body of the gun.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Ok this gun is going back.... test shot some 2 1/2" nails into the side of a doug fir 2x4 this morning and it could not set the nail with the depth wheel fully adjusted.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

MF Custom said:


> Ok this gun is going back.... test shot some 2 1/2" nails into the side of a doug fit 2x4 this morning and it could not set the nail with the depth wheel fully adjusted.


That's the kind of complaints I've seen in the past. FWIW, I have a Senco pneumatic that wouldn't countersink a nail under any circumstance. I had to remove the no-mar tip to get it to sink nails.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

I read a review somewhere that said he contacted senco about the same thing and that there is a break-in period and that the sinking gets better. 

You may want to try contacting them regarding that first if it would be a good gun for you otherwise.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Wonder how long the patents are for this technology.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Northwood said:


> I read a review somewhere that said he contacted senco about the same thing and that there is a break-in period and that the sinking gets better.
> 
> You may want to try contacting them regarding that first if it would be a good gun for you otherwise.


The break in period is exactly one day after the warranty expires.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

my 16 gauge senco will sink a 2 1/2 into white oak. the 16 gauge has a bigger cylinder than the 15


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I saved the 2x4 block I tested on with all the nail heads sticking up and it will be going for a ride with me back to the tool supply I bought the gun from. That's the main problem I have with the gun but... the line of sight for nail placement stinks or sucks if you like? maybe I'm just used to the Paslode angle trimmer? I do like the idea behind this gun but there is something that feels crude in the firing action on this gun, sorry I can't describe it better but it's very mechanical sounding each time you shoot a nail. It can fire pretty fast though... overall in my limited use I like the Paslode better.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Try the 16 gauge. It took me a couple of days of use to get the feel of the gun. There is a learning curve with this tool . I think that the Pasload is easier to use but I just got fed up with the noise ,the smell and the jamming.I have run 2000 nails through the Senco with 1 jam and that was with in the first 50 nails after that home free.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

This thread has been a very good read.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Senco has a $50 rebate on those guns. Got a card in the mail.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Gary H said:


> Senco has a $50 rebate on those guns. Got a card in the mail.


Yes that was part of the reason I bought the gun. Looks like I will be updating to a new Paslode angled trim nailer with the new LI batteries. Anyone try a new Bostich gas powered trim gun?


----------



## Buckeye Don (Apr 29, 2011)

Northwood said:


> I read a review somewhere that said he contacted senco about the same thing and that there is a break-in period and that the sinking gets better.
> 
> You may want to try contacting them regarding that first if it would be a good gun for you otherwise.


I will second it that it takes a while to set the nails correctly. I hung about 6 doors before my gun started to set the nails like it should. It just seemed stiff at first and took a while to loosen up. I'd give it a while yet and see if helps.


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

MF Custom said:


> Well I picked up my Senco F15 Fusion today, it has a much different feel than the Paslodes I have been using. I only shot a few nails into some scrap wood and not sure I will like it yet? It has a very mechanical sound to it and a strong recoil as well. Also I am not very happy with the line of sight at the tip, it sucks! and is at a wierd angle to the body of the gun.


You sound like me when I got mine about 1 ½ years ago. It does take some getting used to after using a paslode for over 10 years. 
You do get use to it. Don’t miss the few problems of the paslodes.

BUT I would not buy another one now. Wait a few months.
The only one thing I could not get used to was the 2 to 3 second lockout. Had to rush to place and fire the nail sometimes.
I could do more detailed work with the paslode.


Senco is testing and then changing to an 8 to 10 second lockout. They were finally getting too many complaints from trim carpenters. 
I just got my gun back. Was able to send mine in and get them to change it. So they could test out the new chip.
Now really like the gun.

Should mention the batteries are not that great. More like harbor freight quality.

So if I needed a new gun it would be the senco but only if I could afford to wait for the lockout change. If not then paslode.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Senco Fusion went back today, I dont think I could get used to it... terrible line of site for nail placement, kinda big and heavy, tip is very bad for cross nailing like someone else had mentioned here, you can not toe nail with it, it leaves all the nails sticking out about a 1/4" when tilted on a angle. Nice concept and I wanted to own it but it's just not for me. Just ordered a Bostitch cordless angle nailer, will let you know how I like it next week.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

The first generation of anything usually has kinks to work out but it seems like the fusion basically is a great tool. Hopefully senco is quick to make the upgrades people want.


----------



## CHRenewal (Aug 12, 2012)

painterman said:


> my 16 gauge senco will sink a 2 1/2 into white oak. the 16 gauge has a bigger cylinder than the 15


I've got the 16 gauge as well and it works flawlessly. No jams, no gas and it sets nails great. But then I don't use it everyday either.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

rayh78 said:


> You sound like me when I got mine about 1 ½ years ago. It does take some getting used to after using a paslode for over 10 years.
> You do get use to it. Don’t miss the few problems of the paslodes.
> 
> BUT I would not buy another one now. Wait a few months.
> ...


Well now that is great news! I am going to look into that  thanks for the tip. its the 3 second lockout that is the major strike against this gun - for me anyhow.

If they improve the lockout time, and re-design the tip I will definitely buy the 18 gauge version.


----------



## Willy1959 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just finished a Crown molding job on top of Kitchen cabinets with my new 18 fusion I was pretty impressed with it. this rebate is all it took for me to pull the trigger on buying one, and Im happy I did. I may just get the 16 before the rebate ends
http://www.senco.com/rebate.pdf


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I had about 800' of crown to run a few weeks back and didn't feel like dragging around a hose with me through the whole house. I saw that Senco had a rebate and figured I would give the F15 a shot. It worked out pretty well. My only real complaint is the design of the nose. I wish they had used a more conventional design to be in parody with their air guns.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I had one and did not like it...hated the nose, suscks to try and angle nail with. I thought it was bulky and had a weird operation to it. I went back to a gas powered trim nailer, this time trying a Bostitch.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

anyone else buy some of these guns lately? been doing alot of reading, seems like 16g angled nailer is the best of the bunch, how about the 18g brad nailer? any reviews? looking to pick one up.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I just received the 18ga last week, and nailed up two small closets worth of base with it. 

Cons:
Very loud bang with every shot, esp in closets.
Gun is too bulky to get into corners as far as I would like.

Pros:
Didn't have to drag compressor up two flights of stairs for 35 feet of base
No big puff of dust in the face with every shot
Seemed to have plenty of power.

I just ordered the angled 16ga, and the angled 15ga


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Follow up on the Bostitch gas angled trim nailer. It's a decent gun, shoots 15g nails so it leaves a bigger hole. I like using it better to hang door jambs and exterior trim work work because of the stronger 15g nail... but if I had to buy again I would get another Paslode.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I bought the 18 ga fusion last September.I really like it, but did notice that if you don't hold it straight, the nail won't set.
I am pretty happy with it.
I try to stay away from the 15-16 ga for interior trim.
The painter b#*ches too much.
Sometimes that is me. :laughing:


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Bought the 18ga fusion at special sale with rebates. Most of my guns are powered with a co2 tank and love the ease of use. Well the next day went back and got the fusion f15 and LOVE THOSE THINGS!!!!!

Cons - time out gets annoying (length of time nose of gun is pressed into wood before trigger is pulled about 3sec then disables trigger to prevent accidents)
Leaving battery on gun while stored drains battery

Pros - my favorite gun that does most things except framing

Waiting- the 23ga unit is coming out soon according to rep.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

A buddy mine has the 18 and 16. Not sure if he just got a dud but the 16 won't sink a 2 in .I took both guns for the day to see if it was worth swiching. I made it an hour and broke the paslodes out. The only gun that I was real impressed with is the 15g. The 18 dosnt look like it could handle much of a drop .


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

Waiting- the 23ga unit is coming out soon according to rep.[/QUOTE said:


> I will be in line for that ... heck I want three of them.


----------



## feggymango (Jun 26, 2011)

I really wanted this gun to work out but I found the nose design very frustrating to line up and the gun was difficult to shoot when on an angle, the nails would not countersink. Maybe if there is ever a second version of the nailer they will have these issues sorted. I also found it to have quite a kick to it. Ended up selling it and sticking with the paslode.


----------



## BrooklynBravest (Oct 12, 2015)

Any further opinions on these guns now that they've been out for a while?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BrooklynBravest said:


> Any further opinions on these guns now that they've been out for a while?


I've had my F18 for a couple weeks now. I'd recommend it. Just got the F15 yesterday. Haven't used it yet.

Gun comes with a charger and one battery. To be useful you need two batteries. I bought an extra 3ah battery. Gets good life.


----------



## Joemack1 (Oct 5, 2013)

i own the paslode and have used the fusion and don't care for either one. I prefer a small compressor and light hoses. This setup is just as easy to work with minus the headache of needing fuel, charged battery, and cordless nails guns normally don't do well in hard wood.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Joemack1 said:


> i own the paslode and have used the fusion and don't care for either one. I prefer a small compressor and light hoses. This setup is just as easy to work with minus the headache of needing fuel, charged battery, and cordless nails guns normally don't do well in hard wood.



They are quick and easy. I still use my side arm kit on my air nailers all the time but the times I need ages quick nails the battery/gas nailers are so quick. Even more so when using a compressor too.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

The nose still sucks, but everything else is good.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Very true. The nose does suck big time. I can live with it though.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Spencer said:


> Very true. The nose does suck big time. I can live with it though.


I just can't figure out why they designed it like that?


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Joemack1 said:


> i own the paslode and have used the fusion and don't care for either one. I prefer a small compressor and light hoses. This setup is just as easy to work with minus the headache of needing fuel, charged battery, and cordless nails guns normally don't do well in hard wood.


Cordless can be convenient on multi unit jobs or punch out/service work but I still prefer the same set up as Joemack. Pneumatics are lighter and more reliable. A number of the guns I use frequently aren't supported by any cordless platform. The second I have to pull out a compressor and hose cordless guns make no sense.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I've used the F18 on a few punch list jobs and as a primary gun doing a case and base job. The nose piece takes getting used to and if you're used to paslode impulse nailers it feels strange. 

Overall though, good gun. I'd buy another depending on what Milwaukee is doing with their cordless guns.


----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a fusion 18ga,and have had no problems at all.
I've had it for 2years I think,and I have stopped taking my pneumatic guns completely. Very handy esp for a small room,but I have done a entire house of base also
Charlie


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice find,kinda surprised at the ryobe.
I may look at the dewalt again 
So far I'm happy with the senco.
Thanks for posting that,Charlie


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I wonder how the Milwaukee will stack up to those.


----------

